# Nimisila saugeye



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Why did they stop stocking nimi with saugeyes? Back when they did stock them, I caught a huge saugeye there, biggest eye that I ever caught. I know they now do walleye but I never have luck there for them. Any tips as in crankbait type,color ect.. would be appreciated. My mission is to catch either a saugeye/walleye before the season is over. I atleast catch a couple eyes while just trolling for whatever will eat my bait. I have not ever caught a walleye here though and now I want to.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

They stopped with the stocking saugeyes b/c they were worried that they mite get in to the cuyahoga river and then in to lake eire. I have had some luck taking nice eyes while bottom bouncing with a spinner rig. I would fish the lower have of the lake. Also since the lake is coverd in weeds I would fish the weeds with a jig and minnow combo. Walleye will use weeds. This is way so many bass fisherman on nimi catch a few walleye. 
Good luck to ya.
Brad


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Why does it matter if the saugeye get into lake erie or the river?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

because saugeye could potentially cross breed with native walleye in lake erie and disrupt the whole balance of the lake...


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

What is a good lure/lure color for walleye at nimi? I asked in the northeast ohio fishing reports but nobody answered. Here is the other post.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34897


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

After the Hearns study done at OSU, Div. of Biosciences, showing that Saugeye were capable of backbreeding with parent species and breeding among themselves, given proper spawning habitat and conditions, the ODNR held a public meeting up North somewhwere to reassure the angling public that they would never again stock Saugeye in any Ohio waters that drained North toward Erie. The concern was maintaining the purity of the Walleye gene pool.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I see you're over 18 so I'll take you walleye fishing at Nimi if you like and show you how little I know.  
I prefer Friday or Saturday evening so I can stay out till the wee hours of the morning. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewzer, do you do pretty good there? I've caught some hefty lg mouth there,plenty bluegill,some crappie, but so far, *no* walleye. Oh yeah, my biggest channel back in about 89'. By the way, I used to work up there by you. JR Engineering. I also helped make the lockers and pack and ship them for your new school up there. Anyhow, maybe I'll have to meet up with you sometime out there. I'm sure that I fished Nimi 20-25 times this summer. I think I recall on another thread where someone was bragging you up...I'm not doubting it, but I feel if you can show me something, I'm all ears and eyes!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shhhh...dont say I told you  ,but for this time of year...Husky Jerks along the dam face near dark!
When the water cools just a little more,try Vib-Es in the creek channel for a daytime bite.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I will have to try the dam one night. thanks for the info!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Isn't that where the dam is located? I never fished it much. Maybe I'll give it a try. Today would be a good day, but with the five ghosts and goblins I have here, fishing on this beautiful day is out. Thanks for the tip though.....


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Any suggestions for eyes through the ice?
LindyRigger


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

LindyRigger said:


> Any suggestions for eyes through the ice?
> LindyRigger


I have tried for two years with no luck. I have no clue were they go in the winter.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

billybob7059 said:


> I have tried for two years with no luck. I have no clue were they go in the winter.


dont give up looking for them. when you find them, and you will if you spend time studying the lake and looking for them, you can go back to that spot for years and get them. just remember to be in a shanty and fish with a buddy who can keep a secret


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Any suggestions for eyes through the ice?


Fish the creekbed near the Main St. launch.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks for the info lewzer.

LindyRigger


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

your a little outta luck on getting any walleyes from nimi,theres not a whole bunch left at all.they don't stock them every year and the impoundment isn't very big.it got fished out very easily.i seen guys a few years ago limit out,go in,put the fish in the cooler,come back out and then limit out again.i know the lake very well and might only get 1 or 2 every trip.when the population was good we had 20 fish days.


----------

